# Anyone make it out on Wednesday??



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Boy I sure wanted too. It looked like it wasn't as nice as NOAA was prdeicting though..

Anyone make it out to the Nipple and beyond??


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok..

Obviously the fish are biting and the whites have moved in since everyone is hush hush!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

actually what happened was the red tide moved in and really messed things up for inshore fro sure. You also won't be abll to keep bait alive unless you have a recirculating live well and good water from somewhere other than in the red tide. But we didn't go out to the nipple,131 or any where else trolling. We went bottom fishing.


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

We were 75 miles offshore. It was a bit bumpy. We did manage to catch a slam for the RFRA tournament (Nothing real big though). The water was very blue around the 252 rigs.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

We were out there around the nipple then near the spur.. posted a report if you wannt details.


----------



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

*Dumping Grounds*

Put lines in around 131 hole and trolled south.Water got cleaner beyond 131.
We turned 270 and trolled towards elbow area then headed more southerly
for dump grounds.Water got better and more bait just not any action.We did get
a 25 lb dolphin inshore around some grass near elbo.High speed trolled to 150
ft and ran in. It was a slow day to say the least. We were glad to have some 
calm sea,s for a change.Was surprised there were no bo bo,s or whale sharks.
Good Fishin
Capt. Ed


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Capt. Ed said:


> Put lines in around 131 hole and trolled south.Water got cleaner beyond 131.
> We turned 270 and trolled towards elbow area then headed more southerly
> for dump grounds.Water got better and more bait just not any action.We did get
> a 25 lb dolphin inshore around some grass near elbo.High speed trolled to 150
> ...


 
Same here Ed..


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

This report is originally from 2007. That is one heck of an update. LOL


----------



## fish head (Jul 6, 2009)

Aquahollic said:


> This report is originally from 2007. That is one heck of an update. LOL


Or one long fishing trip!


----------



## Capt. Ed (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes I need to use the site more often and post info in the right place.
Promise to do better next time.Hee Hee
Capt Ed
38 Rampage Legacy


----------

